# Minersville



## Christopher30 (Nov 9, 2007)

Ice fished Minersville yesterday (12/26) and was not disappointed. Caught around 20 fish between 4 of us, most averaging around 18 inches. The largest on the day was 21.5 inches, and very fat. Used small tube jigs, and small hair jigs also worked well. We fished along the dam in about 7-10 feet of water. The party north of the boat ramp was catching far more consistently than we were, so next time maybe i'll try a new spot. Great time to take the kids, but make sure the truck is near by for when the wind or snow picks up!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Oink!

That's a good time. Nice job.


----------



## southernman (Nov 14, 2007)

i dont see why they allow ice fishing at blue ribbon fisheries . . .

ice fishreman mostly use bait tipped jigs, right? 

hows the mortality on those trout fished outta a hole?

sm


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

southernman said:


> i dont see why they allow ice fishing at blue ribbon fisheries . . .
> 
> ice fishreman mostly use bait tipped jigs, right?
> 
> ...


I don't see why you even come on this forum, all you ever do is bitch and moan. You sound like my wife southern man. :evil:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice fish Chris30 those pics turned out great.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Good report and nice pic's!!! You brung the whole family !!!!


----------



## cane2477 (Oct 24, 2007)

Great job, looks cold, but fun as well! Congrats!


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Great Fish, nice to see a report from the south.   THOSE R HUGE


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Good looking fish you got there Chris. Those look like some helathy bows. Nice that you got to bring the fam along too. Southernman whats your deal. Are you out to just stir the pot or are you really just this big of an ass all the time? Every post I read of yours is negative, always raggin on somebody or something. Like my mom always told me, if you dont have anything nice to say dont say it at all! 8)


----------



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

Greenguy88 said:


> Good looking fish you got there Chris. Those look like some helathy bows. Nice that you got to bring the fam along too. Southernman whats your deal. Are you out to just stir the pot or are you really just this big of an ass all the time? Every post I read of yours is negative, always raggin on somebody or something. Like my mom always told me, if you dont have anything nice to say dont say it at all! 8)


+1 couldn't have said it better


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

southernman said:


> hows the mortality on those trout fished outta a hole?
> 
> sm


Probably pretty high since most would keep their fish while ice fishing. Last time I checked it was legal to keep fish.

If you really care that much, I hope you don't fish at all, because that is a pretty hypocrital statement made by a fisherman. If you are from PETA, then I guess I can understand that.

I would bet you have killed a lot of fish thinking they were fine after you released them.

Edit: Very nice looking fish there Christopher30. Your kid will remember that for a long time. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

As long as they are within the regs for minersville (slot limit and no bait) the mortality shouldn't be any worse than fly fishing and would be well below what it is in the heat of summer with any tactics including barbless flies. I release many fish while ice fishing and I think they fare very well. The fight is short, they are easy to land and unhook, and they swim back down the hole strongly. I have never had to revive a fish when ice fishing.


----------



## southernman (Nov 14, 2007)

yah just stirring the pot, 

yah let me get together with your ole lady, she sounds like a peach . . 


just asking a question...


and yes i think all blue ribbons should be banned from ice fishing totally....



sm


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

southernman said:


> yah just stirring the pot,
> 
> yah let me get together with your ole lady, she sounds like a peach . .
> 
> ...


Why?????


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

FC2Tuber said:


> Why?????


I think southernman is bored and needs to go fishing.... :roll:

Sometimes....I wonder why he just don't post in the Gut Pile to begin with...it could save the mods a lot of work.... :?

It sure is *rude* to ruin somebody's Fishing Report.. :evil:


----------



## southernman (Nov 14, 2007)

its rude to call somebody rude  

yah im bored and didnt mean to 'ruin a report'


sm


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the report and pics! Looks like you had a great time and those looked like some real healthy fish. Always great to be able to take the kids out fishing, they are the future of our sport!


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

Southernman is a closet fisherman by night and lunch lady by day. Honestly, if you had to wear a hairnet and clean up lunch trays you would be pretty annoying as well. 
Keep up the good work SM, that pot of stew you're stirring right now for the first 11:45 lunch for the B track kids looks delicious!! -)O(-


----------



## southernman (Nov 14, 2007)

quakeycrazy said:


> Southernman is a closet fisherman by night and lunch lady by day. Honestly, if you had to wear a hairnet and clean up lunch trays you would be pretty annoying as well.
> Keep up the good work SM, that pot of stew you're stirring right now for the first 11:45 lunch for the B track kids looks delicious!! -)O(-


oh eat **** you ****ing asswhole


----------



## southernman (Nov 14, 2007)

RnF said:


> southernman said:
> 
> 
> > hows the mortality on those trout fished outta a hole?
> ...


Probably pretty high since most would keep their fish while ice fishing. Last time I checked it was legal to keep fish.

NOT AT MINERSVILLE, YA HILLBILLY ****


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

southernman said:


> asswhole


I believe it's spelled "hole" :wink:

He's not a lunch lady he's a blackjack dealer. :roll: Remember southernman what happens in vegas stays in vegas.


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

Black jack dealer my butt, the man or lady behind that keyboard is obviously on a break from making those delicious rolls and fried hamburgers, and happened to stop by the computer center for some witty conversation online. I think the question shouldn't be if Minersville is a blue ribbon fishery and should people ice fish on it, but more does Southern have a mullet and if so how long is it? I have never met a lunch lady that didn't have a little bit of spike on top and a lot of lucious locks in the back to tuck under that pretty little hairnet....


----------



## southernman (Nov 14, 2007)

quakey crazy youre a nutter, youre name is sure right on


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

Make sure the 1st graders eat those potatos...


----------



## southernman (Nov 14, 2007)

hahahahahaha


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

quakeycrazy said:


> Make sure the 1st graders eat those potatos...


Lunch Lady Land

A song to along with this.


----------



## turkeyfish (Dec 19, 2007)

Great pictures! Glad to hear you got into them. Southernwoman go back to your home in Montgomery, Alabama. You deserve to have your nasty, fat, stinky, toothless face washed out with clorox by your wife (sister) for having such a negative attitude toward ice fisherman. Do everyone associated with this forum a favor and go back to fly fishing in your Little Mermaid kiddie pool in your living room.


----------



## southernman (Nov 14, 2007)

turkeyfish said:


> Great pictures! Glad to hear you got into them. Southernwoman go back to your home in Montgomery, Alabama. You deserve to have your nasty, fat, stinky, toothless face washed out with clorox by your wife (sister) for having such a negative attitude toward ice fisherman. Do everyone associated with this forum a favor and go back to fly fishing in your Little Mermaid kiddie pool in your living room.


--- Southernman post deleted ---

Consider this a warning. Do not post that language here again. Al Hansen, Moderator.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Southernman Your not fooling anyone by changing letters around, we no what your saying.

Won't be long now untell you get the warning. I don't think your bright enough to change your ways. So my guess is you'll be kicked out by the end of january. Anyone want to get in on the over under? _(O)_


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

[exclamation:2uuygn3e][/exclamation:2uuygn3e]Southernman just posted his last post on this board.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Man I was way off someone should have taken the under bet! It was only two minutes.


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

I thought under... but 2 minutes later!

I'm sure gonna miss him! :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :wink:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## Jeremy28 (Dec 1, 2007)

holy cow! I thought what he said was kind of annoying but to get kicked out....sheeesh....I better watch my back in here -)O(-


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Jeremy28 said:


> holy cow! I thought what he said was kind of annoying but to get kicked out....sheeesh....I better watch my back in here -)O(-


You don't have to worry, Petersen doesn't just kick you out for nothing. Half of the stuff SM posted was terrible. -)O(-


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Wayta go Peterson! *OOO* -*|*- *OOO* 

Dont worry Jeremy28, sm had it coming to him. He didnt contribute anything but negative worthlessness (if thats a word)!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I like to think I helped. Today I feel like an honorary moderator.

Fixed Blade Oh I like the looks of that. :wink: 

O.k I must be really tired. I've got to go to bed If I'm going to make it to strawberry at 7:45.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Thank fishy Your righit no caps. 

Did you ever make it to scofield?


----------

